# 60 Hz schlecht für die Augen?



## DomB-aA (26. Juni 2009)

*60 Hz schlecht für die Augen?*

Hab kürzlich gelesen, dass ein Momitor der mit 60 Hz läuft, Schäden an den Augen verursacht.
Hab nämlich solch einen Monitor(HP w2228h), stimmt's, oder stimmt's nicht?


----------



## HanFred (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: 60 Hz schlecht für die Augen?*



			
				DomB-aA am 26.06.2009 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab kürzlich gelesen, dass ein Momitor der mit 60 Hz läuft, Schäden an den Augen verursacht.
> Hab nämlich solch einen Monitor(HP w2228h), stimmt's, oder stimmt's nicht?


röhrenmonitore haben geflimmert mit 60Hz, TFTs tun's nicht, die sind auf 60Hz ausgelegt.


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: 60 Hz schlecht für die Augen?*

Ehrlich gesagt leuchtet mir jetzt aber nicht direkt ein, warum ein CRT-Monitor mit 60 Hz Schäden am Auge hervorrufen sollte. Klar, es ist nicht angenehm an einem solchen Gerät zu arbeiten, die Augen ermüden schneller und manch einer bekommt nach kurzer Zeit Kopfschmerzen. Augeschäden, die sich nachweislich auf eine niedrige Bildwiederholfrequenz zurückführen lassen, wären mir aber neu.

Da würde ich wie gesagt schon eher das allgemeine Wohlbefinden (Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit, etc.) durch 60-Hz-CRTs bedroht sehen. Vermeintlich gesündere TFTs sollte man hier übrigens auch ruhig einmal nennen, denn im Auslieferungszustand überstrahlen manche Geräte sehr stark.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: 60 Hz schlecht für die Augen?*

ein alter röhrenmonitor mit 60Hz KÖNNTE ggf. beschwerden verursachen - da wird mämlich wirklich pro sekunde 60 mal das bild neu aufgebaut, also quasi 60 blitze pro sekunde. bei nem TFT aber is das total wurscht, da wird nur das bild 60 mal pro sekunde "geupdatet", also FALLS sich die farbe eines pixels ändern soll, dann tut sie das, aber eben indem das pixel "langsam" die farbe ändert, nicht blitzartig


----------



## DomB-aA (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 60 Hz schlecht für die Augen?*

Vielen dank, für diese aufschlussreichen Antworten!


----------

